# Hp Touchpad vs Kindle Fire



## jdricha5 (Oct 14, 2011)

Should I wait to get the kindle fire? Or buy a used touchpad for 200.

Im looking for something to tinker around with and experiment with rooting.

I have never owned a android device or tablet before.

Thanks

James Richards


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

wouldnt it be worse to get kindle fire? i mean isnt it like the nook was before CM7 was on it. what i mean is wouldnt you have to wait untill cm7 releases a rom or w/e so its not a useless tablet.


----------



## jdricha5 (Oct 14, 2011)

from my understanding since its an android based operating system it would be easier to create a custom rom. Im not 100% sure tho


----------



## dajogejr (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd buy a new touchpad for 230...they're all over ebay, CL, etc.
With the Kindle, you're pretty much stuck with Android. not a bad thing...but with TP, you can use WebOS (which I think is phenomenal) or CM7...which despite being new for this device, it's pretty darned rock solid.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazon is ripping out alot of the android services and putting in their crap. They're at least removing the android market and subbing in theirs and probably removing all other google services you would normally find as well (since OEMs have to pay to put those on). Sure, underneath it will be android, but I think it'll make Sense or Touchwiz look like AOSP in comparison.

If there's a plus, they wont at least mod anything I'd say that would conflict with the Android API for developers, but I dont think they will leave much in the way of google branding on anything or any google services.


----------



## Charax (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought my Touchpad for £200 from eBay (just missed the firesale) and I haven't regretted it for a second.

WebOS is actually a very good system. has it's flaws but it's a very good system, especially coupled with the TPs hardware. Streaming video to it is _incredible_. Camera's a bit rubbish but that's no huge loss

The Kindle Fire, by comparison, _may_ have better compatibility with CM, but overall it's a worse tablet. It has 8GB non-expandable storage, no bluetooth, no camera, smaller resolution (Ok, I'm cheating here a little, the Fire's 1024x600 compared to 1024x768 on the Touchpad)

I installed CM7 on my touchpad yesterday, and it's incredible. Runs fine, barring a couple of glitches (and once you know the screen may go unresponsive on sleep, you won't look at it and break into a blind panic because you think you've bricked it), installation is easy - installing on the TP was easier than installing on my Galaxy S - and it's a non-destructive addition, so you get the best of WebOS and the best of Android in a single tablet.

As I said, I've never regretted paying £200 for mine, and if you're paying $200, you'll be even better off.


----------



## Charax (Oct 14, 2011)

<double post, way to make a first impression>


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

This is a pretty tough decision... If you are looking to get a tablet device for 'tinkering,' it's probably best to get a Touchpad and be able to play with CM7 right away (since you will be waiting a little while to get ROM support up and running on the Kindle Fire - probably an additional month+ for things to get stable).

The fact that you are browsing, and asking a dev forum like Rootz should put the preference on the TouchPad as well for right now. Even though the Kindle could in fact surpass the TP in terms of useage, you'll inevitably have a headstart of at least 2 months by having a touchpad now. Amazon hasn't ever seemed to crack down on hackers, but they haven't been whole-heartily accepting of them either.

On the other side of things, if you ever find yourself looking for a clean, smooth out of the box tablet for a bargain price that doesn't require tinkering - I would recommend the Kindle Fire.

I'm in the same boat as you, trying to decide what tablet to buy my significant other for this holiday season. And this is where I currently stand:
- I currently have a Touchpad, which I like messing with but isn't really serious. She doesn't want it because it's not android (and I wouldn't give her any tablet with a hacked android install, no matter how close to stable and feature filled it is)
- So that rules out the HP Touchpad, and the Nook Color
- I pre-ordered a Kindle Fire on announcement day, but cancelled the order as I heard more about the tablet not using the core google apps, and android market.
- I'm pretty set on waiting to see what happens by Black Friday. Perhaps I can snag a solid android tablet at a good price (even a samsung 10.1 for myself? haha)
- If there aren't any significant improvements or new things in the pipeline, I know I'll get her a Kindle Fire as a last resort.

The Touchpad is good for tinkering and messing around, and the Kindle Fire is a great one-shot deal if the user is happy with E-Reading and Angry Birds.


----------



## gflare (Oct 12, 2011)

Ack. It double-posted mine as well.


----------

